# Turn 4 Hobbies Summer Points Series



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Turn 4 Hobbies
West Boylston, Mass
Http://turn4rc.samsbiz.com 

Classes:
BRP Box Stock: Box stock kit, Assc Motor(#?), Team Scream 1500Mah 4 cell pack, COT Body, Open ESC. 

BRP Mod Truck: OPEN

SC18: BOx Stock or equal to with brushless, 2 cell lipo is allowed. 

Dates:
Week 1: May 1st & May 3rd
Week 2: May 15th & May 17th
Week 3: May 29th & May 31st
Week 4: June 12th & June 14th
Week 5: June 26th & June 28th DOUBLE POINTS
Week 6: July 10th & July 12th
Week 7: July 24th & July 26th
Week 8: Aug 7th & Aug 9th
Week 9: Aug 24th & Aug 26th

Sponsors: Cornwell Tools, BRP, Dynamite, Spectrum, Futaba

Saturday races and Monday races count towards points. Points will be applied by finishing laps in your Main. and at the end of Racing Each Monday night. If you race both days, your best results go towards points. 

Points: 1 bonus point to overall TQ, 100=1st. 99=2nd, 98=3rd, ETC

9 races 3 drops. Your best 6 point days count. 

Race prizes for all that attend and to winners. Sponsors coming soon. 

Entry fee: $10.00 per points race day.


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Im checking my dates.


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey Mike the assoc. motors in that class, are they the 21210's?


----------



## ochavac (Jan 10, 2010)

yep, the 21210's are what we are running.


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

very good


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

First Sponsor on Board- CORNWELL TOOLS. We will have a weekly prize and a tool package prize at the end of the series.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

ANother Sponsor on Board, Thanks to Bud At BRP for Race prizes.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Right on :thumbsup:


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

More Sponsors: SPECTRUM, FUTABA, DYNAMITE.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Only three more race days till we start the points series. Who's in for the series? 

Stock:
Jared
Mike G
Mike S
Matt C
Jeff C
Erik S
Kevin M
Joel V
Clayton
Calub
Jim

MOD:
Joel V?
Jeff C?

SC18:
Kevin?
Mike S?


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Tonight is the last night before the points starts. Hope to have a good crowd with everyone getting ready for the first week of the points.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Great Day of Racing to get the Points series off in the right direction. SO far for week 1 Clayton Jennings has the top spot with a TQ & Win in Stock and His Son has the top spot in Youth Class with a TQ and Win. Thanks for everyones support. Looking forward to tonight.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Week 1 Points:
Stock BRP
1st-Clayton Jennings=100
2nd-Joel Vautour=100
3rd-Tim Heath=98
4th-Mike Strout= 97
5th-Jeff Cavaco= 96
6th-Kevin McDaniel= 95
7th- Erik Swenson= 94

Youth BRP
1st Caleb Jennings=101
2nd Matt Cavaco= 99

Thanks to all for attending. Next points race is week 2, Sat May 15th, & Mon May 17th

Regular club racing this coming week.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

*Points after week #2*

*STOCK BRP*
1st-Clayton Jennings 201
2nd-Joel Vautour 197
3rd-Mike Strout 196
4th-Jeff Cavaco 192
5th-Tim Heath 98
6th-Mike Gordon 96
7th-Kevin McDaniel 95
8th-Dave 95
9th-Erik Swenson 94


*Youth BRP*
1st-Caleb Jennings 202
2nd-Matt Cavaco 99
3rd-Olivia Gordon 99
4th-Jared Gordon 98

Next Points race coming May 29th & May 31st


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Take a few pic's of your BRP racing and post them!!!

Looks like you guys have a great series with some close racing!


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> Take a few pic's of your BRP racing and post them!!!
> 
> Looks like you guys have a great series with some close racing!


I have a ton of video footage. I just dont have the knowledge toget it to youtube. I'm working on it. 

The series is going well. just about a new racer every week.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

RCRacer00 said:


> I have a ton of video footage. I just dont have the knowledge toget it to youtube. I'm working on it.
> 
> The series is going well. just about a new racer every week.


Good the hear :thumbsup: Those Vid's take for ever to get on Ytube I used Viemo and it seemed better


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Points race number 3 coming at you this week.


----------



## JoelV (Jan 16, 2007)

Looks like I'm out this week.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Thats too bad Joel. We look forward to seeing you next week. 

We had a good turnout on Saturday 8 drivers showed to get there points for week three. We have a new YOUTH Track Record of 95 laps going to Jared Gordon. 

The 2nd half of points race three will be held tonight at 7pm. The early TQ for the stock class is 104laps.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

*Points After Race 3*

STOCK BRP
1st-CLayton Jennings 301
2nd-Mike Strout 296
3rd-Jeff Cavaco 289
4th-Joel Vautour 197
5th-Mike Gordon 191
6th-Erik Swenson 188
7th-Carl Edwards 98
8th-Tim Heath 98
9th-Kevin McDaniel 95
10th-Dave 95

YOUTH BRP
1st- Caleb Jennings 301
2nd-Jared Gordon 199
3rd-MAtt Cavaco 196
4th-Olivia Gordon 99
5th-Jarett Edwards 98


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Next points race--JUNE 12th and 14th


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

ROund 1 of our sat points rce is complete. Light turn out today for drivers. Means less traffic for those that are here. 

Round 1 Clayton Jennings sets early TQ in Stock Class with 99 laps
Jared Gordon has early TQ in Youth Class

M. Gordon had pinion gear issues in the first heat and only got in a few minutes of race time. 

J. Gordon got out front at the sound of the tone and never looked back. round 2 coming up around 3:30.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Round 2 is in the books. Clayton bumps the TQ to 102 laps for stock class. 

and Jared holds the TQ for the youth class 

Round 3 still to go.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Round 3 in the books. New TQ for both classes. Stock goes to 103/5:01.47 for Clayton and Youth bumps to 92/5:01.14 for Jared. 

Mains are up next to see where the guys can finish up for points.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

OK Mains Results:
Stock Amain TQ 103/5:01.47
Clayton Jennings 102/5:02.47
Erik Swenson 96/5:01.27
Mike Gordon DNS

Youth A-main TQ 92/5:01.55
Jared Gordon 94/5:01.55
Calub Jennings 93/5:02.43
Olivia Gordon 31 laps

Congrats to Erik Swenson and Calub Jennings on setting new personal best times. We look forward to Monday night race day to see how all the points fall into place.


----------



## ochavac (Jan 10, 2010)

Me and Matt will be there on Monday


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

ochavac said:


> Me and Matt will be there on Monday


Awesome, We'll see you than. 

How about Carl E and Son? Are you gonna make it?


----------



## carl jr (Apr 25, 2006)

Yes me and my son will be there on Monday.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

check out oval race events to view Mondays results.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

New inside walls on the corners coming this week. We're putting in ICE


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

*Points Update*

Points update after race number four. 

BRP STOCK 
1st Clayton Jennings 401
2nd Mike Strout 396
3rd Joel Vautour 295
4th Jeff Cavaco 289
5th Erik Swenson 286
6th Carl Edwards 194
7th Mike Gordon 191
8th Kevin McDaniel 95
9th Dave 94


BRP YOUTH
1st Caleb Jennings 400
2nd Jared Gordon 300
3rd Olivia Gordon 197
4th Matt Cavaco 196
5th Jarett Edwards 98

Next Race DOUBLE POINTS June 26th and June 28th


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

1st half of week 5 points race results

YOUTH CLASS
TQ 103/5:01.42 J Gordon

1st-J Gordon 101/5:01.42
2nd-C Jennings 93/5:00.27
3rd-O Gordon 37/4:43.63

Stock Class
TQ 110/5:01.64 M. Strout

1st-C.Jennings 105/5:00.15
2nd-M Strout 104/5:02.15
3rd- E Swenson 99/5:02.55

2nd half coming Monday Evening.


----------



## ochavac (Jan 10, 2010)

Back from vacation. Matt and I will be there on Monday


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

We're looking forward to having you guys back on the track.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

For anyone that cant make it track side to watch the excitement tonight, Check in right here threw out the night for live updates after 7pm.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Youth class is gonna be interesting tonight. 1 driver for points tonight. 3 for the stock class.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

*1st heat results*

Youth, new personal best for Matt Cavaco 91/5:00

Stock Class results not true, race director messed up, computer did not count joels transponder. we'll rerun there heat. Round 2 coming soon.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

heat 2 Stock

J. Cavaco 108/5:01.40
C. Edwards 102/5:02.40
J. Vautour 54 laps-- pinion issues

new personal best for M. Cavaco
96/5:03.41 youth class


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

OK So with no computer issues, The week TQ is Set along with a new track record. at 117/5:00.64. the mains are up next.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

OK Points for the week.

YOUTH:
TQ & WIN Jared Gordon=202 w/101 laps
2nd-Caleb Jennings=198 w/93 laps
3rd-Matt Cavaco=196 w/92 laps
4th-Olivia Gordon=194 w/37 laps

STOCK:
TQ & WIN Joel Vautour=202 w/114 laps
2nd-Jeff Cavco=198 w/106 laps
3rd-Carl Edwards=196 w/106 laps
4th-Clayton Jennings=194 w/105 laps
5th-Mike Strout=192 w/104 laps
6th-Erik Swenson=190 w/99 laps 

I'll have a final points standing posted soon.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

*Points Standings after week #5*

BRP STOCK
Clayton Jennings 595
Mike Strout 588
Joel Vautour 497
Jeff Cavaco 487
Erik Swenson 476
Carl Edwards 390
Mike Gordon 191
Kevin 95
Dave 94

BRP YOUTH
Caleb Jennings 598
Jared Gordon 502
Matt Cavaco 392
Olivia Gordon 391
Jarett Edwards 98


----------



## JoelV (Jan 16, 2007)

Was bored so figured out the points for stock with the 3 drops applied. So right now it is only the double point night plus your best run from the first 4. It's quite interesting how tight things got with the double points night playing out the way it did. 

Joel Vautour 302
Clayton Jennings 295
Jeff Cavaco 295
Carl Edwards 294
Mike Strout 292
Erik Swenson 288


----------



## Mike86 (Jul 2, 2010)

JoelV said:


> Was bored so figured out the points for stock with the 3 drops applied. So right now it is only the double point night plus your best run from the first 4. It's quite interesting how tight things got with the double points night playing out the way it did.
> 
> Joel Vautour 302
> Clayton Jennings 295
> ...




If you've got more free time on your hands, what happens when you only drop everyone's single worst result??


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

POINTS RACE #6 Coming at you this week. It's been VERY HOT all week with 95 plus degree temps. What better thing to do than come racing at Turn 4 with the AC On. This week we startto give out prizes to the points series drivers. We'll be running Saturday @ 2pm and Monday Evening at 7pm.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Not much of a showing today. We'll be running the youth class with Jared and Olivia to get there points for the week.


----------



## Turn4RC (Aug 1, 2007)

Points Race tonight!!


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

July is Vacation month. We had a light turn out of drivers for race number 6 in out series. I'll get the results posted asap. We did give away some prizes, Matt Cavaco got himself a new Hat from Duratrax and his Dad Jeff Cavaco got into a nice new Epic Motorsports hat. we'll be back at racing this weekend Saturday at 2pm and Monday evening at 7pm. Racing for cash prizes!


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Points race #6 coming this week.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

not much for points racing today. Hopefully everyone is waiting to race Monday night.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

*Points Race #6 results*

Stock Class

TQ and Win Joel Vautour 100+1=101points
Jeff Cavaco 99 points
Erik Swenson 98 points

Youth Class

TQ Jared Gordon

1st Matt Cavaco 96 laps 100 points
2nd Jared Gordon 91 Laps 99+1= 100 points
3rd Olivia Gordon 98 points

Totals coming soon.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Next points race coming Saturday Aug 7th adn Monday Aug 9th


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

*Points totals after 7 races, 2 togo.*

BRP STOCK
1st- Joel Vautour--698
2nd- Jeff Cavaco--687
3rd- Mike Strout--685
4th- Clayton Jennings--595
5th- Erik Swenson--574
6th- Carl Edwards--390
7th- Mike Gordon--290
8th- Tim Heath--98
9th- Kevin McDaniel--95
10th-Dave --95

BRP YOUTH
1st- Jared Gordon--703
2nd-Calub Jennings--598
3rd-Matt Cavaco--591
4th- Olivia Gordon--587
5th- Jarett Edwards--98

this is after 7 out of 9 races, Anything could happen as we get to the end-We DROP the 3 lowest scores. Than we'll see the final results. 

We got some cool prizes for all, the TURN 4 HOBBIES prizes should be in this week. We still have prizes coming from BRP. we've been giving out prizes the last couple weeks to various people. I'm gonna keep on giving out prizes till the end. I have Decided that the Winner of the STOCK class will recieve the SPECTRUM RECIEVER. 

Next Race Saturday August 7th and Monday August 9th. 
(I know i made a mistake earlier and stated aug 14th, thats NOT correct)


----------



## Turn4RC (Aug 1, 2007)

Now that we've made it threw our road trip to Maine to run some 1/10th scale oval, i will get back on track this afternoon and get the latest points standings posted. Next and Final race is coming up August 21st & 23rd.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

*Points Results after race #8, 1 more togo--3drops!!!*

STOCK BRP
1st-Joel Vautour--796
2nd-Jeff Cavaco--786
3rd-Mike Strout---786
4th-Erik Swenson-671
5th-Clayton Jennings- 595
6th-Carl Edwards--390
7th-Mike Gordon--290
8th-Tim Heath----98
9th-Kevin 95
10th- Dave 95

YOUTH BRP
1st-Jared Gordon--703
2nd-Matt Cavaco--692
3rd-Calub Jennings-598
4th-Olivia Gordon--587
5th-Jarret Edwards-98

Next and last Race Coming August 21st & 23rd


----------



## JoelV (Jan 16, 2007)

So we figured out tonight that it should be an interesting finale. The race for 2nd place is close. With drops Clayton has 595, Jeff has 594, and Mike Strout has 593. Should be interesting. I think I'll be a spectator for this one.


----------



## Mike86 (Jul 2, 2010)

JoelV said:


> I think I'll be a spectator for this one.


Real racers don't spectate!

If your car's not prepped, run my back-up car. The one you've WON with. We should end this point series with as many cars on the track as possible!


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

I hear we may end up with some visitors from out of town this week, Poss Saturday and Monday. Lets all get to the track this week and have a fantastic turnout.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Just finished up the first half of the last week of points. Thus far for the Stock CLass we have a TQ of 109/5:02.31 going to Mike Strout
and a win of 108/5:02.78 as well going to Mike Strout

And for the Youth Class we have a TQ of 91/5:03.90 going to Jared Gordon
and the win of 97/5:02.48 going to Jared as well. 

Monday night finishes it up We'll see where everyone falls into place.


----------



## Mike86 (Jul 2, 2010)

RCRacer00 said:


> Just finished up the first half of the last week of points. Thus far for the Stock CLass we have a TQ of 109/5:02.31 going to Mike Strout
> and a win of 108/5:02.78 as well going to Mike Strout
> 
> And for the Youth Class we have a TQ of 91/5:03.90 going to Jared Gordon
> ...




You'll have some competition Monday night, Joel -- Clayton was flying. I only beat him bc of a crash. Jared was actually faster than either of us, but had some bad luck running a car he wasn't familiar with.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Tonights Race should be AWESOME. I'm pretty sure we have a few guys coming form out of town. We may end up with 3 heats! Can't wait!


----------



## midgetracer81 (Apr 4, 2005)

sorry can't make it


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

We're getting ready for the first heat of the night. 5 cars in stock and 2 cars in the youth class. I'll try to post updates as we go.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Very good first heat. The stock class---Mike Strout set his car to be the fastest on the track at the start and kept it there for the full 5min quilifier. with 5 cars on the track, it was a BLAST! only a couple cautions threw the 5 min. GREAT RUN! 

Youth Class---Calub Jennings sets a new TQ for the points with a 94 lap run. 

2nd Heat coming up at 8:15.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

The big show this round happened in the Youth Class! CONGRATS goes to Calub Jennings! Setting a new personal best of 98 laps and taking the bonus point for the final week of points.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

The Mains are done! The points are final! Here's the results

YOUTH CLASS
1st place-704 points Jared Gordon
2nd place-699 points Calub Jennings
3rd place-693 points Matt Cavaco
4th place-587 points Olivia Gordon

STOCK CLASS
1st place-699 points Joel Vautour
2nd place-694 points Clyton Jennings
3rd place-693 points Mike Strout
4th place-690 points Jeff Cavaco
5th place-675 points Erik Swenson

A Huge THANK YOU to the drivers tht supported out series and Even Bigger THANK YOU to our Sponsors for the Prizes
BRP
DYNAMITE
SPEKTRUM
FUTABA
CORNWELL TOOLS


----------



## fastforward (Mar 7, 2002)

thanks mike and kim for a great place to race we appreciate all you do. It was a great series and congrats to jared and joel on their championships.mike strout good job last night on your win.jeff thanks for the castle link and usb.matt, great racing with caleb you guys are the future hot shoes.see you all somewhere soon.


----------



## Mike86 (Jul 2, 2010)

fastforward said:


> thanks mike and kim for a great place to race we appreciate all you do. It was a great series and congrats to jared and joel on their championships.mike strout good job last night on your win.jeff thanks for the castle link and usb.matt, great racing with caleb you guys are the future hot shoes.see you all somewhere soon.



Mike and Kim run a fun place to race and make everyone feel welcome. 

Clayton, it was a lot of fun racing against you and very challenging. You're a great, clean racer.


----------

